# albino slider and gator



## D.E.L.E.T.E (Sep 9, 2011)

how cool do these guys look.i wish they were legal in aus ( personal opinion, everyones got one ) gotta plan a trip to a states reptile expo some day


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 9, 2011)

that turtle looks cool


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 9, 2011)

that turtle is darling

and the aligator is great too


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 9, 2011)

Ive seen a couple slider's here before but no albino one's they look so cool! I love exotics even if i can't own them


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you sure thats an aligator? The snout looks a little thin. Maybe its not an exotic afterall


----------



## Australis (Sep 12, 2011)

Bit like a caiman.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Ive seen a couple slider's here before but no albino one's they look so cool! I love exotics even if i can't own them



I thought sliders were banned outright in Australia?
I remember we did a bit of REST monitoring through uni to make sure they'd eradicated them all in some farm dams.

those albinos do look awesome though


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 26, 2011)

> I thought sliders were banned outright in Australia?



Zoos and wildlife parks can still keep species that are illegal for the public to keep


----------



## Rhomany (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a Gharial. They're found in India. See how it has a strange growth on the end of it's snout? They're pretty strange looking but they're gorgeous too.


----------



## D.E.L.E.T.E (Oct 6, 2011)

trust me its a baby gator

hatchling gharial big differance


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 6, 2011)

are these yours?


----------



## D.E.L.E.T.E (Oct 6, 2011)

hatchling albino gator and hatchling caiman notice the caiman has a shorter snout


----------



## Shotta (Oct 6, 2011)

aww that slider is awesome  wish we could keep gators in nsw..


----------



## D.E.L.E.T.E (Oct 6, 2011)

my wife asked me the other night if i could live anywhere in the world where would i live and i replied in america, simply because of the lax laws they have on animals but mostly reptiles . maybe one day


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 6, 2011)

those gator eyes are gross ewww :?


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 6, 2011)

thats one nice looking turtle. Can you get tortoises in aus? I dont like turtles, but i love the was tortoises look


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 6, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> thats one nice looking turtle. Can you get tortoises in aus? I dont like turtles, but i love the was tortoises look


no, not legally


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> no, not legally



Thats a shame. I was watching snakebytestv and at an expo they had one and they are so cute 
And Tassie your replying and liking my stuff so quickly today!


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 6, 2011)

haha im sick and bored lol


----------



## Rhomany (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish I could keep a pet alligator...


----------



## Australis (Oct 7, 2011)

Australis said:


> Bit like a caiman.



"Brazil - Albino Yacare Caiman Babies
Two albino babies of the Yacare Caiman appear for their first time in public at the Sao Paulo Aquarium. They are nine months old, 44cm long and were put in quarantine before being shown. The two pictured are the only albinos from a total of 34 babies."

Brazil - Albino Yacare Caiman Babies - Rights Managed - Stock Photo - Corbis



1st-stoney said:


> hatchling albino gator and hatchling caiman notice the caiman has a shorter snout



The Albino caiman you put a photo of up isnt a hatchling.


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 7, 2011)

Rhomany said:


> I wish I could keep a pet alligator...



Maybe you could find one down in the creek if your lucky, i remember about a year ago a couple of guys found a croc when they were out bush but when they looked closer it was too dark to be a croc and turned out to be a gator, probably smuggled and escaped or dumped by the owners.


----------



## D.E.L.E.T.E (Oct 7, 2011)

good work *Australis* looks like your right caimen it is (shame on me) lol


----------



## gillsy (Oct 7, 2011)

This is what an adult looks like, he was at a zoo in San Francisco.


----------



## Rhomany (Oct 7, 2011)

If I found a small gator in the bush I'd be cheering. But then I wouldn't know where to keep it. I think people would mind if I kept it in the bathtub.. 
I'd have to keep it though because I wouldn't want it to be killed and I wouldn't want it destroying wildlife. :/
I can really empathise with some of these illegal animal keepers. America has no health insurance and lots of guns.. That's my excuse for not moving there to keep one.


----------



## gillsy (Oct 9, 2011)

Rhomany said:


> If I found a small gator in the bush I'd be cheering. But then I wouldn't know where to keep it. I think people would mind if I kept it in the bathtub..
> I'd have to keep it though because I wouldn't want it to be killed and I wouldn't want it destroying wildlife. :/
> I can really empathise with some of these illegal animal keepers. America has no health insurance and lots of guns.. That's my excuse for not moving there to keep one.



America does have health insurance, it just doesn't have medicare


----------



## Rhomany (Oct 9, 2011)

I forgot to put *free* before that.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 9, 2011)

> thats one nice looking turtle. Can you get tortoises in aus? I dont like turtles, but i love the was tortoises look





> no, not legally



The word turtle and tortoise are used completely differently in America and Australia. In america tortoise means land dwelling, turtle water dwelling. In Australia tortoise means clawed feet, turtle means flippered feet. 

So you can legally keep tortoises in Australia everyone just calls them turtles because it's a common name that gets corrupted the hell out of, in Australia it is Turtles that for the most part are not kept (Pig-noses being a bit of an exception).

There's also terrapins but not in Aus.


----------

